# Manual transmission



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

No talk from GM. But a lot of talk from the "I would if..." crowd. 

I dont think it's going to happen for MY2015. 

It might happen for MY2016 - but there's no gurantee that there will even be a diesel for 2016. 

My SWAG is that there's a 10-15% chance of a manual diesel for North America in 2016.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

I think GM feels we should just be happy they made a diesel at all. I doubt we will ever see a manual trans.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

GM is not dumb. If they think a manual option would bring sales up a lot they will offer one. They probably have studied the last couple years of TDI's and compared the number of manuals sold to automatics.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

The take rate on manuals generally is around 5%. Even if we assume 20% for diesels based on their more driver-oriented and performance minded customer profiles, GM probably needs to sell 500 or so a month of the manuals to make it worth their while. That's 2500 total diesels a month and we're quite a ways from that.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Zenturi said:


> The take rate on manuals generally is around 5%. Even if we assume 20% for diesels based on their more driver-oriented and performance minded customer profiles, GM probably needs to sell 500 or so a month of the manuals to make it worth their while. That's 2500 total diesels a month and we're quite a ways from that.


I was asked to drive a freezer van with a diesel and a manual transmission yesterday and here is my take on a 6 speed manual Ford transit van. The gear change and clutch action were both good, the power delivery was quite good but I don't know what size engine it had. Ay 70kph I could use 5th but it was happier in 4th. I never got to use 6th as I needed more speed, all in all I could live with it but in the traffic conditions I encountered the auto in my Cruze was more user friendly. If you must have a manual it is fine but if like me you are equally at home with either the auto is fine for town dwellers. Don't fret over not having a manual option, the difference in useability isn't worth worrying about, keeing the wife happy is more important.
View attachment 72089


i


----------



## attrapereves (Jan 6, 2014)

Aussie said:


> I was asked to drive a freezer van with a diesel and a manual transmission yesterday and here is my take on a 6 speed manual Ford transit van. The gear change and clutch action were both good, the power delivery was quite good but I don't know what size engine it had. Ay 70kph I could use 5th but it was happier in 4th. I never got to use 6th as I needed more speed, all in all I could live with it but in the traffic conditions I encountered the auto in my Cruze was more user friendly. If you must have a manual it is fine but if like me you are equally at home with either the auto is fine for town dwellers. Don't fret over not having a manual option, the difference in useability isn't worth worrying about, keeing the wife happy is more important.
> View attachment 72089
> 
> 
> i


Thanks for the info! I used to have a Mercedes 300D. One thing I noticed about diesels vs gasoline (with auto tranny) is that when you let your foot of the brake at a stop light, the diesel car does not move forward very quickly at all. It reminds me of driving a manual. That's one thing I hate about automatic gassers is that you can feel the car trying to move, even with the brake pressed. There is quite a difference in feel between my manual and automatic Sonics at a stoplight.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Cruze auto goes into neutral at a stop to help with fuel mileage. Hence no pulling with brake applied


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

The automatic on the North American Cruze Diesel shifts itself into neutral when the vehicle is stopped and your foot is on the brake. Such as when at a red light. The transmission shifts into gear when the brake pedal is released. There is a slight delay, maybe 1/4 to 1/3 of a second. Virtually unnoticeable unless you're doing quarter mile runs with a Christmas tree.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Wow I can't believe I did not know that. No wonder there is a little hesitation when you let off the brake. I feel dumb not knowing that until now.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I only found out like 3 days ago


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Diesel auto must really be light years over gasser then. The 2 auto Cruze I drove lunge forward when you let off the gas. I may try and drive one when I go in for axle and trunk button.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I don't like Japan, but I do rather enjoy the diesel's Japanese transmission


----------

